# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Regalo de Navidad para Iban

## ignoto

¿A quién no se le ha enganchado alguna vez el bastón de aparición? (me refiero a gente que actúe más de una vez al año). Para evitarlo os sugiero lo siguiente.

Cargador barato de bastones.

Material necesario: Un manojo de espárragos, un bastón de aparición de esos cutres de plástico (como los de Fantasio o similar) y un imperdible.

Cierras el bastón, lo sujetas con la goma de los espárragos por el último medio centímetro (no la pongas por la mitad que no funciona), pasas el imperdible por la goma y lo enganchas a la parte de la prenda de ropa que corresponda.

A continuación, asas los espárragos a la plancha y te los comes antes de actuar. Eso no afecta para nada a la función pero...¿No los irás a tirar, verdad?

----------

